
6.S191: Introduction to Deep Learning - edwinksl
http://introtodeeplearning.com/
======
fellellor
MIT is awesome! With so much effort on deep learning education, I wonder if
there would soon be an over abundance of professionals in the market.

~~~
aje403
Who's going to hire these people? "I got a C in calculus back in school, but I
took a deep learning class online and did a few of the assignments". This
definitely may affect the market, but I doubt this will have an affect on the
hiring bar or compensation for top companies/jobs in the space.

~~~
davesque
Is there a reason to assume that people who would participate are the kinds
that would have gotten "a C in calculus?" Also, where are you seeing that the
administrators of this course are suggesting that students will be fully
prepared to be hired as ML practitioners as soon as they finish?

~~~
aje403
I'm not seeing the administrators do anything of the sort - responding to the
guy above me suggesting that these courses could be a factor in a potential
glut of professionals in the field.

I am definitely being harsh in my analysis - however, try to picture the
average software developer or student attempting to learn this. I'm seeing a
lecture on deep generative models. Crack open the deep learning bible and
crack open to that chapter - reading through that and understanding everything
will realistically be way beyond the ability of most of the people attempting
the course. If I were hiring someone to use RBM's or an autoencoder or
something like that, I'd want to be positive they have a strong understanding
of them - in the same way you might ask a software dev in an interview some
stupid bubblesort question to ensure he didn't copy his friends code to get
his degree.

------
flor1s
I love how much effort MIT is putting in making these courses widely available
(i.e. releasing slides, video and exercises online).

~~~
rambossa
Maybe I missed it, but how can non-MIT participate in the exercises?

~~~
Symmetry
Those are the labs that you run with Docker.

